# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Liste de Moteurs 3D Gratuits

## shenron666

Bonjour,

Le forum *Moteurs 3D* n'ayant pas de FAQ, il serait intressant de regrouper une petite liste des Moteurs 3D Gratuits (au moins pour une utilisation non commerciale) existants.

La premire chose avant tout est de bien se mettre d'accord, le terme *Moteur 3D* doit dfinir une bibliothque ou un regroupement de bibliothques et d'outils ncessaires au dveloppement d'une dmo ou d'un jeu 3D complet (si j'oublie un dtail important prvenez moi).

Un Moteur 3D c'est donc bien entendu un rendu graphique mais aussi la gestion des entres (clavier, souris...) et du son au minimum.

Liste des Moteurs 3D Gratuits :
Ogre : http://www.ogre3d.org/
Irrlicht : http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/
kjAPI : http://www.kjapi.com/
Game Incubator : http://gi.kamron.net/
Torque Game Engine : http://www.garagegames.com/
Crystal Space : http://www.crystalspace3d.org/
Quake 1  3 : http://www.idsoftware.com/business/techdownloads/

Vous pouvez galement trouver une liste plus complte incluant les moteurs vendus par l'industrie du jeu sur http://www.devmaster.net/engines/

N'hsitez pas  vous manifester pour :
- prciser les caractristiques d'un moteur
- dtailler les points forts / points faibles d'un moteur
- contribuer  cette liste
- critiquer un moteur en particulier
- donner votre avis sur cette liste

----------


## bafman

et hop
http://jeux.developpez.com/bibliotheques/#a_graphique
avec le lien vers the 3D engine database
 ::D:

----------


## Laurent Gomila

L'info est prsente dans la FAQ 3D :
http://jeux.developpez.com/faq/3d/?p...TES_moteurs_3d

Par contre je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait ajouter par rapport  la base de donnes de DevMaster, elle est trs complte et on peut faire une recherche sur  peu prs n'importe quel critre (y compris le critre "gratuit").

Ce qui pourrait tre intressant ce serait de rcolter les avis des membres de ce forum, mais a priori il n'y a pas grand monde qui utilise beaucoup de ces moteurs.

PS : j'ai corrig le lien kjAPI, tu avais coll le lien Irrlicht  :;):

----------


## Laurent Gomila

> et hop
> http://jeux.developpez.com/bibliotheques/#a_graphique
> avec le lien vers the 3D engine database


... En plus !
J'y pensais mme plus  ::aie::

----------


## shenron666

C'est cool, merci Bafman pour le lien vers la FAQ Prog 3D, je ne connaissait pas  ::oops::  

Mon intention vis  vis de ce post tait plus de regrouper quelques moteur "populaires" et surtout gratuits.
C'est sr que la base sur DevMaster est trs complte par contre je n'ai pas trouv comment faire une recherche sur le critre de gratuit d'un moteur.
Je ne parle pas du top 10 des moteurs Open Source  :;):  
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer, certain que c'est tout con  ::roll::  mais je ne vois pas

En ce qui me concerne, j'aimerai savoir dans quelle catgorie un moteur peut travailler, un fps, un rts, un mmog, ...
certains moteurs ont ce qu'il faut pour le rseau d'autres pas
voil, si vous avez des complments l dessus, a m'intresse

----------


## Laurent Gomila

> C'est sr que la base sur DevMaster est trs complte par contre je n'ai pas trouv comment faire une recherche sur le critre de gratuit d'un moteur.
> Je ne parle pas du top 10 des moteurs Open Source  
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer, certain que c'est tout con  mais je ne vois pas


En effet. J'tais pourtant sr que c'tait possible  ::koi:: 
Du coup a craint.

----------


## shenron666

en fait j'ai trouv un semblant de possibilit d'obtenir une partie ventuelle des moteurs 3D "gratuits"  ::aie::  

en mettant dans la recherche avance le "price range"  0 min et 0 max
ce qui devrait donner la liste (normalement) des moteurs que l'on peux acqurir "gratuitement"
rsultat : 163 moteurs (sur 247 rfrencs)
pas facile de s'y retrouver dans les rsultats sans affiner la recherche puisqu'on a pas les moteurs uniquement gratuits

----------

